# 23 Qt Presto Pressure Canner on sale!



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

The 23 Qt Pressure Canner in on sale on Amazon for $59 with free shipping! I paid over $80 for mine!! 
I used this pressure canner to can over 100 quarts of green beans this fall and I really liked!! I thought someone might be interested in this so I thought I would post because this is the lowest I have seen it all year!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

That is a great deal, unfortunately it's probably not offered for that price here in Canada, but I'm going to check it out anyway....you never know.
Thanks for the sales tip


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Great canner  I got one of these last year for Christmas to replace my 18 quarter and it was bought at Amazon for the $89. Holds pressure very well so I'm not always having to tweak the heat up or down.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I see that canner has a pressure gauge. My canner has a weight, I didn't choose to buy one with a weight vs one with a guage as it was given to me. Becuase I can't actually "see" the amount of lbs of pressure, I always wonder what's actually going on there. I just let my weight gently rock very slowly at the lowest temperature that it takes to make it do that. 

For the folks who may have used both, what is your opinion of a canner with a guage vs a canner with a weight? Is it just that the guage may have to be tested or calibrated at some time, or replaced?.....or does it? I don't know. Just looking for opinions as this offer is really tempting. I like the idea of being able to increase production with less time involved.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

That is a great price.

BTW - I did a quick run thru Cabela's, the othe day.... They had commercial vac sealers and 9 tray dehydrators in their "Bargain Cave." 

Sorry, I didn't price them...but, things are usually really marked down in there. Might be worth a Google search!


----------



## wildolive (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Pam6!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a Presto 23 Qt, and an All American. My only complaint about the Presto is that you need to watch it very carefully, and keep adjusting the temp to keep the pressure right. The All American has a weight with 5. 10 & 15 lbs holes, and it does a much better job of regulating the pressure.

So a week or two ago someone posted about a similar weight for the Presto! http://www.amazon.com/Presto-Pressu...1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1323791921&sr=1-1

I just ordered this one, and can't wait to use it. In the pictured configuration, it is set for 15 lbs. Remove 1 ring for 10 lbs and the second ring for 5 lbs!

This will make the Presto as easy to use as the All American!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

the weight is much easier in my opinion...I have 3 canners (2 dial that were freebies and weighted one)

Excellent price BTW


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

This is the best price I've seen in two years of watching. Thanks for posting the info! And thanks to Tator for the weight option info.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Like Common Tator said - just buy the three piece weight set for the Presto and then it's not an issue. Fits over the tube the regulator sits on.

If only one, I think I prefer the weight, however the AA comes with both, and I bought weight sets for my two Prestos so they have both. My Fagor has a relief valve, so as long as steam is escaping it's at pressure.

I'd not want a canner without both, I really like keeping on eye on what the pressure is doing, but the weight is so much easier to use to control the pressure. 

BTW - the Presto weight rocks and hisses all the time, it does not occasionally spit like the AA does. You want a gentle rocking, and also remember to go by the weight as the gauge may be off.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! I've had this in my Amazon cart for several months wishing it would go on sale!!!


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Common Tator said:


> I have a Presto 23 Qt, and an All American. My only complaint about the Presto is that you need to watch it very carefully, and keep adjusting the temp to keep the pressure right. The All American has a weight with 5. 10 & 15 lbs holes, and it does a much better job of regulating the pressure.
> 
> This will make the Presto as easy to use as the All American!


I am not very experience in using a pressure canner (only meat). Why would one want to use a pressure less than 15#? I live at a elevation of 6000 feet.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

On the weight vs pressure gauge issue - the weights don't need yearly calibration, the gauge should be calibrated to be sure it remains accurate. Both my pressure canner (All American 945) and my Presto pressure cooker have weights and I'm glad of it. If the weight is rocking it's high enough and, as long as its not really flying around, its not too high.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Explorer said:


> I am not very experience in using a pressure canner (only meat). Why would one want to use a pressure less than 15#? I live at a elevation of 6000 feet.


As you know, the pounds of pressure used is based on your elevation. Why would one want to use less than 15 #? The answer is that they live at a lower elevation. And so when I am at my ranch, 5700 feet elevation, I use 15#. When I am at my house in the burbs, I use 10 #, which is what the manufacturer recommends for the elevation there.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Thank Tator. I thought maybe there was some exotic reason only the caning cult knew (i am a member, yea!).


----------

